# Cherry shrimp in a sump?



## 3rdTimeLucky (18 Jul 2017)

Hi everyone. I have a sump tank and I'd like to know if it is possible to use it to breed cherry shrimp? I would then periodically move the larger shrimp up to the display tank.

There would be two options within the sump. The first chamber, which has multiple layers of foam, a few rocks to weigh the foam down, and contains the heater. The splashing of the water entering this chamber should ensure high oxygenation.

The second option would be the self-contained top-up chamber, which currently has RO water in it. I could add some moss balls into this chamber to give them something to cling to, and possibly an air stone. It does not have a heater.

It is worth adding that I do not currently have a light in the cabinet - but there will be some minimal ambient light during daytime that enters the cabinet via the rear. 

any thoughts? Anyone else used a sump for breeding cherries?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Jul 2017)

I would say as long as they have food and not being able to get sucked into any power heads they would be fine. Pulled many out of a canister which is in total darkness, god knows how long they were in for but they were ok other than lost some colouration. I've seen people put a light on the sump and put some hardy plants in there and set on a timer so its on through night giving a little oxygen boost while the main tank lights are out, maybe that's a possibility for you?


----------



## DavidW (18 Jul 2017)

Hi, My shrimp seemed to prefer my sump to my tank so I added a shrimp compartment in my first sump, I was using a 9w led light., then I planted it.


----------



## zozo (18 Jul 2017)

If you don't completely block the overflow with a very fine mesh or sponge, they will end up in the sump  anyway if you want it or not.  Shrimp larvae are so tiny they even go through a coarse sponge.. In my case they did end up in the sump and even crawled through all the sponges and biomedia and ended up growing up and swimming around the pump in the sump last chamber. Got a 5 chamber sump and each one has some shrimp in it.. I guess there is also some young fry living in the hollow biomedia navigating and foraging in the bioring labyrinth.. And thats a layer of 2 sponges than bioballs than frittet glass than biorings.. They go through..


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Jul 2017)

To be honest, it's probably the best place for them


----------



## 3rdTimeLucky (18 Jul 2017)

Thanks everyone - loads of really helpful replies. I am tempted to give it a go. Does anyone have a view on me using the top-up chamber instead of the main sump? Down-sides are that there is no heater (I live in UK, so can get cold in winter), and i would need to add an airstone (more white-noise). Upsides is that they cannot get into pumps, and it is probably simpler to scoop them out when i want to move them.


----------



## Kezzab (18 Jul 2017)

In my experience cherries can survive very low temperatures, like 10c-12c (heater fail while on hols in winter and central heating almost off).


----------



## mort (18 Jul 2017)

They might survive cooler water but needed warmer waters to multiply, or multiply at a normal rate. Ambient room temperature should keep it warm enough id have thought but you could also make it touch your sump, or sit slightly inside it, which would give a little extra heat.


----------



## Konsa (18 Jul 2017)

Hi
Its not a  good idea to put them in the RO water as they will be lacking minerals.The sump chambers will provide lots of bio film for them to eat too.
Regards Konsa


----------



## 3rdTimeLucky (19 Jul 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Its not a  good idea to put them in the RO water as they will be lacking minerals.The sump chambers will provide lots of bio film for them to eat too.
> Regards Konsa


Thanks - I've ordered some online, and will put them in the main sump chamber. Do you think I should be adding shrimp food directly into the sump? Or do you think the bio film will be sufficient?


----------



## Konsa (19 Jul 2017)

Hi
Depends on the numbers U get.If the numbers are low U may supplement them once a week with some shrimp pellet or sth.
Regards Konsa


----------



## ricky tango (8 Oct 2017)

cherry are like rabbits , if its wet they'll survive


----------

